
Boise’s prosperity is fleeting, bold action needed - j2bax
https://boisedev.com/news/2019/05/21/boise-brookings-growth-change/
======
j2bax
A couple interesting notes from the article.

"Boise is growing – but it is coming in industries that don’t penetrate beyond
the area’s borders. Instead of high-tech computer chips, potato products or
even supermarkets – the jobs are coming in healthcare, hospitality, and
government. These sectors only serve the population – they don’t export
anything."

"It says Boise has a “limited capability to support advanced, technically
sophisticated industries” like computer manufacturing (H-P) or semiconductor
manufacturing (Micron). That either company exists today in Boise is a result
of the path-dependent nature of industrial development, an inertia partially
resulting from HP’s investment nearly 50 years ago.”

